

Real-time visualization of open-source software collaboration and interaction - anishathalye
http://www.gitlive.net/

======
anishathalye
This was an entry to the Third Annual GitHub Data Challenge
([https://github.com/blog/1864-third-annual-github-data-
challe...](https://github.com/blog/1864-third-annual-github-data-challenge))

It uses the GitHub Events API and the Google Maps API to plot interactions
between people in real-time.

------
ossamalafhel
Good start

